# DCC w/Sound



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Some N scale newbie questions... 

I "hear" plenty of N scale diesels in videos, but not sure brand, where to buy, and what to avoid.

Also, I hear from Jerry that the New Braunfels train show has a big N scale representation. Maybe I should wait a few weeks and find a deal there? Never been to a real train show, so not 100% sure what to expect.

Thanks for the advice, as always.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

jackpresley said:


> Some N scale newbie questions...
> 
> I "hear" plenty of N scale diesels in videos, but not sure brand, where to buy, and what to avoid.
> 
> ...


I have 3 N Scale Kato F3's with MRC ddc boards with sound on my layout. I could not be more happy with the engine and sound level and options. The MRC DCC units designed for Kato just drops in place. Very easy to install! If you don't want to install tha buy the Kato locomotive and DCC sound boards from a train store such as Mike Fifer's. He occasionally posts on this forum and is an all around good guy. Good luck!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

MRC must be a hit or miss, I installed them in Atlas GP7s and they were terrible, even with the volume turned all the way up.
Factory sound equipped locos that I own and feel are very good.
Atlas S2, BLI PA1, E8, M1a, AC6000, ES44AC, Athearn F45, Intermountain SD40-2, Bachmann Berkshire 2-8-4. 

There are also a lot more factory sound equipped locos in the works.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack, I suggest you cool your heels a bit longer and go to the train show. There will be factory reps there, plus many customers with whom you can talk. They will gladly share info and advice with you, and you'll be able to see (and hear) actual models running. And you'll get a ton of ideas on what you might want or not want to do on your railroad. Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N-scale "Onboard sound"*



jackpresley said:


> Some N scale newbie questions...
> 
> I "hear" plenty of N scale diesels in videos, but not sure brand, where to buy, and what to avoid.
> 
> ...


jackpresley;

I hate to disagree with Brokecurmudgeon, since he is a very nice guy. However if the "drop in" sound decoders he put in his Kato F3s are the same as one I did, then the speaker placement is a problem; or at least it was for me. The decoder circuit board itself produces very nice sound. The tiny speaker attached to the board fires the sound upward, directly into a solid part of Kato's plastic shell. The result is very low sound volume. I am a bit hard of hearing in my old age, and that certainly didn't help. My solution was to disconnect the wires to the tiny little speaker of the decoder, add longer wires,and run them out the back of the locomotive. I mounted a bigger and better speaker to a dummy B-unit diesel with the speaker firing the sound downward, through the mostly open bottom of second unit, and bouncing off the track. This made a huge improvement in sound quality and volume.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

traction fan said:


> jackpresley;
> 
> I hate to disagree with Brokecurmudgeon, since he is a very nice guy. However if the "drop in" sound decoders he put in his Kato F3s are the same as one I did, then the speaker placement is a problem; or at least it was for me. The decoder circuit board itself produces very nice sound. The tiny speaker attached to the board fires the sound upward, directly into a solid part of Kato's plastic shell. The result is very low sound volume. I am a bit hard of hearing in my old age, and that certainly didn't help. My solution was to disconnect the wires to the tiny little speaker of the decoder, add longer wires,and run them out the back of the locomotive. I mounted a bigger and better speaker to a dummy B-unit diesel with the speaker firing the sound downward, through the mostly open bottom of second unit, and bouncing off the track. This made a huge improvement in sound quality and volume.
> 
> Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


You pays your money and takes your chances. However, I am still satisfied with the volume on my Kato F3's with MRC. But I will admit that my layout is a small N Scale on a 36"x90" door blank. And, thankfully I am not hard of hearing. In fact, my hearing is probably the only thin on my old body that still works OK.:hah: 
Attached is a short video. The last part has the sound of the MRC's. Sorry for the poor quality of the audio.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry, I posted the wrong video.:thumbsdown: I will have to find and publish the correct on with MRC sound. I will, of course, agree that better speakers and a proper acoustical plasement is the best way to go. Also, I would opt for factory installed sound but it wasn't and still not available on these Kato engind. Also, I ran them on Dc befor I converted to DCC so they are about 3 or 4 years old.:laugh:


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Fire21 said:


> Jack, I suggest you cool your heels a bit longer and go to the train show. There will be factory reps there, plus many customers with whom you can talk. They will gladly share info and advice with you, and you'll be able to see (and hear) actual models running. And you'll get a ton of ideas on what you might want or not want to do on your railroad. Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


That's the plan. I have enough benchwork and painting to do to keep me busy until then. Someone keeps reminding me it is tax time, too.


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's my favorite which comes factory installed with sound and is a powerhouse! It also runs on my layouts very tight curves. I liked it so much I then bought a second. If you check out my videos you can see its pulling power. The two of them can pull 27 heavy cars up a steep grade. 

I also love the chatter between the crew.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

KisNap said:


> Here's my favorite...


Very nice. Thank you. Sounds great.


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

They're available at a good price and I highly recommend them.


----------

